
Liblfds 7.1.0 release - liblfds
&quot;liblfds&quot; is a lock-free data structure, written in C.<p>Release 7.1.0, six months work, has been published.<p>Lock-free data structures are process, thread and interrupt safe (i.e. the same data structure instance can be safely used across processes, threads and both inside and outside of interrupt handlers), never sleep (and so are safe for kernel use when sleeping is not permitted), operate without context switches, cannot fail (no need to handle error cases, as there are none), perform and scale literally orders of magnitude better than locking data structures, and liblfds itself is implemented such that it performs no allocations (and so can be used with the stack, heap or shared memory) and compiles not just on a freestanding C89 implementation, but on a bare C89 implementation.<p>One of the new features is a benchmark programme, which directly and fairly compares the lock-free liblfds data structures with their locking counterparts, and can emit gnuplots.<p>Eyecand^HResults can be found here (scroll down a little to &quot;Benchmarks&#x27;);<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.liblfds.org
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11805728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11805728)

